# Tattoos! Show em off!



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

Just started a sleeve with an incredible artist in our area. Finished the line work yesterday, will go back to finish the detailing and shading when this heals up  What tattoos have you guys got? What do they mean to you?


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Very nice!! Great idea for a post. I know there is some with great ink here. I'll have to get a pic or two.

Todd


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

thats the start of a good looking tattoo there.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Here's mine. It's been finished for about 9 years now:

















































The sun in the middle came first and I had it by itself for a few years. I had the outline of the space scene done when I lived in Phoenix while going to motorcycle repair school. When I got back to Indiana I got a job in a bike shop next door to the best tattoo place in town. The owner/ lead artist and I struck up a conversation over an electrical issue with his basket-case Harley. He offered to color my existing outline in exchange for some bike work. That's how I got the top half done.

It stayed a half-sleeve for the better part of two years. People asked me when I would get it finished and I always said that I wanted it to be right and I was waiting for inspiration. It would either come to me or it would stay as it was.

The inspiration turned out to be the Dark Tower series of books by Stephen King (also where I was first exposed to slingshots, BTW...). I got an idea in my head for my own Tower, took the idea and a couple of pictured from the books to Tattoo Charlie and asked him to make it happen.

He asked me how I wanted to do the transition from hand to arm. After thinking about it for about ten seconds I said "a picket fence... because it's home", a statement that still gives me chills, even to say it to myself.

I take good care of it, usually wearing long sleeves and if not then all slathered up in sunscreen. I don't really care about showing it off (the pics are Charlie's), I did it for me. It's like a part of me and I can't imagine being without it. I love every element of it, including Darth Vader's TIE Fighter, visible in one of the forearm pics


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

M.J said:


> Here's mine. It's been finished for about 9 years now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic sleeve! I LOVE The Dark Tower Series! I used to work as a solderer for a small Solar tech company and was allowed to listen to an ipod while I worked, so I downloaded all 7 audio books and listened for 8 hours a day until they were done. I fully intend on progressing to a full sleeve once the top is done.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

M.J said:


> Here's mine. It's been finished for about 9 years now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No idea about the Dark Tower series, but that is a pretty sweet sleeve man!


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

I best not show mine here its on the inside of my bottom lip and reads F*"k off,it means I don't have to tell someone where to go if they're giving me a hard time,I just roll down my lip :rofl:


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

My wife has an M on each butt cheek....When she bends over it says MOM, when she stands on her head it says WOW :rofl:


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

The thistle is my first tattoo, which I got in Scotland when I was studying abroad at 20. The cross & heart is part of my 10th anniversary present for my wife, a tad early, but the local tattoist was having a valentine's day sale.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

JonM said:


> My wife has an M on each butt cheek....When she bends over it says MOM, when she stands on her head it says WOW :rofl:


 :rolling: :rolling: :rolling:


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Here's one the wife did on me a while back, it's on my shin






I have my first 13 for Friday the 13th tattoo above it.


----------



## iBeef (Jun 15, 2013)

Some nice tatts!

Here's my work in progress a Japanese sleeve.





Thanks for looking


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Thanks for sharing, nice work. Will post my 8 tats shortly, all with a different story, and all over 20 years old. Haven't got one since 1996, however, have many ideas for both arms and back, but just haven't found the right artist. Peace!


----------



## iBeef (Jun 15, 2013)

Pilgrim said:


> Thanks for sharing, nice work. Will post my 8 tats shortly, all with a different story, and all over 20 years old. Haven't got one since 1996, however, have many ideas for both arms and back, but just haven't found the right artist. Peace!


Sounds good! I have many ideas for more and a brilliant artist, but at £240 for 4 hours work finding the spare cash to have more work done can be hard at times. My next sitting is in July though


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

Some nice tats going on here... Impressive.

I only have some small ones. Here is my small contribution...










I know you can't see the tat very good but you get the picture and I get to be reminded how it was to be young and with hair.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Here are mine. My story is basically, I retired from the Coast Guard in 2001, after a 23 year career, with half of that at sea. My tats represent my faith, my heritage; ethnicity (Norwegian) and I have a strong connection with the Viking era, and runes. So, I have a little of each, mostly traditional work.


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

I enjoy seeing these pics, ibeef that's great quality work. Mrs CM yours is exceptional I hope we can see it finished!


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

iBeef said:


> Some nice tatts!
> 
> Here's my work in progress a Japanese sleeve.
> 
> ...


That is freakin fantastic!


----------



## iBeef (Jun 15, 2013)

GHT said:


> I enjoy seeing these pics, ibeef that's great quality work. Mrs CM yours is exceptional I hope we can see it finished!


Thanks 

.



Mrs. Clever Moniker said:


> That is freakin fantastic!


Thank you  your tattoo is awesome too, I love the detail! Just can't wait to get mine finished, hoping to have the inside of the bicep started and finished by the end of the year


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

iBeef said:


> Some nice tatts!
> 
> Here's my work in progress a Japanese sleeve.
> 
> ...


That's some great color work!! Someday my arms will be sleeved


----------

